# Heading to Florida



## Sir Walter (Mar 10, 2008)

Help!! I'm taking my just retired wife to Florida next Wed. I'll be pulling my 31ft 5th wheel camper. We have reservations at a campgrounds in Lady Lake from the 3rd of March to the 17th of March. Then back home in time for the great Spring fishing on Erie and the Detroit River. Lots of experience pulling camper in Mich; but have never driven to Florida. I hear Atlanta Ga. can be a nightmare if you hit the area at rush hour. Just need some travel tips and advice from those who have made the same trip. We have an itinerary printed out from Good Sam's. I figure I can drive 8 to 10 hours a day. Trying for Chatanooga Tn the first day, and from there we'll just play it by ear and see what happens the next two days. So jump in and help me please lol. Tom


----------



## Jr.BowmanMI (Jun 27, 2005)

Not sure if this helps, but I drove down to West Palm 2 years ago for spring break. Took 77 South instead of 75. Not much traffic. I was afraid of Savannah and Jacksonville but it was a nice drive...23 hours ish... we stopped in N. Carolina... about 12 hours


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

Where ya staying, Tom? Lake Griffin?

I like the Harris chain of lakes! Lots of crappies... And gators :SHOCKED: 

Atlanta really isn't that bad, although I try to hit it at night. I normally leave Detroit around 2pm and arrive in Lady Lake around 8am. Cinci is where I usually run into lots of traffic and going up the hill in Lexington sucks with an assload of truckers hogging the lanes. 

There's a ton of construction around Valdosta that will drive you nuts. It's been like that for 3 years...lol , although they did raise the speed limit to 55! (thank god!)

Can I go???? . I'll help with the driving :lol:


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

BTW, congrats to your wife's retirement!!!

Be sure to check-out The Villages. It's just to the west of Lady Lake and they have 2 Town Squares. Spanish Springs will be the closest to you and they have nightly entertainment that is free along with vendors and booze!!!! 

Just watch the golf carts at closing time....LMAO


----------



## Shotgun (Jun 10, 2000)

In Atlanta area on the by-passes (which we never use) if you aren't going 85 mph, you must be going backwards. At least it will seem as though you're going backwards. Good luck.


----------



## salmonslammer (Jan 28, 2001)

The perimiter in atlanta should be a nascar race..... freaking nuts.

Either go through before 6am or after 8pm..... although the high noon gamble has worked a couple times... couple times it hasn't! Nothing like 10 lanes of traffic going nowhere!

Enjoy the sun!

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Sir Walter (Mar 10, 2008)

Thanks everyone,appreciate the feedback. Shoeman, we'll be 5 mi from Lake griffin. We'll be staying at Blue Parrot RV and campground. I'm taking a couple of panfish rods and maybe a bass rod. I love bass, but haven't targeted them in years. Did have a great day on the river in Oct on big smallies while perch fishing though. I would like to catch crappies though and I plan on fishing somewhere on the Harris chain just for them. So in your opinion should I take the by-pass around Atlanta or go straight through? Oh, you are welcome to help drive, we have lots of room, just have to sleep with two Daschaunds lol. Tootsie roll is real cool and fat, but Izzie is a menace and bites lol,just kidding. I will take my wife to the Villages, sounds like a great place. Driving down to Lakeland to see the Tigers too, and over to Daytona just to see the racetrack and get a souveneir or two. Cape Caneveral is on my bucket list also. We will be busy. There will be friends and relatives down therer too, so we are really looking forward to this trip. Thanks again, Tom O'Harris


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

Nah, go right through it. The bypass adds like 30 miles and takes you either way east or west. There's like 6 lanes that go through town along with a HOV lane. The speed limit is 55, but locals drive 80...lol

Shore fishing on the Harris chain is very limited, but there's a fish camp/campground on Lake Griffin that rents boats. I usually go upriver and fish the deeper water below the dam for big specs and gills.

Canaveral on the other hand has plenty of fishing opportunities. The Banana River along with Merritt Island allows one to wade fish for reds and trout in the No Motor Zone. Just watch for gators and sting rays! :SHOCKED:

Now going west from Lady Lake will take you to Crystal River on the Gulf. it's about an hour's drive. There's several parks like Homosassa Springs that's a must see! Tons of manatee and other local critters in a zoo-like setting with an underwater viewing deck. 

Just remember in Florida you will need both a fresh and saltwater license depending on where you fish.

Oh and Mount Dora....LOL The highest point in Florida. :lol:

Gosh, I want to go!!!! :help:


----------



## Sir Walter (Mar 10, 2008)

Dang Shoeman, I think you should come with us lol. Sounds like you would make a great guide. I would like to take my wife to see the Manatee's in Homassosa Springs. Looking at the weather forecast, we've decided to leave on Thurs. instead. Rain on Wed. all the way to Knoxville Tn, our 1st day destination. Thanks for all the great info. When I get back, and when the walleyes start hitting blades out by Turtle Island I'll make sure I have an open seat if you would like to go. Tom


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

Both Gunrod and myself have campsites/docks on the River Raisin. But let's keep in touch! Thanks for the invite!

Have fun and be safe! I'd hook you up with my dad, but he's having some health issues, so his boating is limited. 

Got any questions about the area, send me a PM


----------



## 7iron (Feb 28, 2005)

Just an FYI, Check your map for mile posts and aim for Marrietta at about 11:00 am. Then straight thru Atlanta, run the speed limit and let the idiots do the manuvering. Good Luck.....Tim


----------



## Sir Walter (Mar 10, 2008)

Shoeman and 7iron, looks like we left Knoxville just in time this morning. Hit the road at 7am and nasty storms hit that area shortly afterwards. Hit Atlanta at around 11am and drove straight through on 75. Six lanes of bumper to bumper traffic doing 80 in a 55 lol. I stayed in the middle lane and did 65 with the 5th wheel camper and let everyone sail by me. Not to bad really, but concentration level has to be real high. Made it to Valdosta by 3;30 and will reach Lady Lake tomorrow. Thanks again, Tom O


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

Wow, Tom

Looks like those storms chased you all the way down 75 :SHOCKED:

I guess you still got hit with the tail-end of them overnight? Did you know that you'll be in the lightning capital of the country? LOL

Have Fun!


----------



## john warren (Jan 25, 2005)

ok,,,first,,,,your retired,,,take your time , your not in a rush. meander down there over two or three days and stop and see the sites. if traffic gets harsh,,,stop and take a nap. truck stops are good for r.v.ers too .


----------

